# Flight of the Mosquitoes



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That is what I call this gizmo. Two opposing LEDs with a 1k resistor with alligator clips at the ends to attach it to a track.
The purpose is to test track connections. When the red wire turns blue on I know I have the positive side the yellow the polarity is reversed. With a bunch of these I can see how a track is powered if it is not shorted out. If a make a connection it wil tell me that the polarity is correct.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Pretty fancy stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I tried that on my O-gauge track and both of the LED's light.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Right!!!
now I am handling two layouts with wring problems. The first rule is switch to DC from DCC. Both lights prove AC is on the Track . :thumbsup: AC will not kill the Mosquito. 

One layout is just wired wrong and the other has a short. AT first it was a reverse loop but a wire connection needs to be tracked down. Both are HO.


----------

